# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Studienplatztausch

## tanja737

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Ich studiere im 1.Semester Humanmedizin mchte den Studienplatz zum SoSe11 tauschen (wre dann im 2. Semester). Anbieten kann ich die Universitt des Saarlandes. Ich mchte gerne zurck in meine Heimat, wrde also eine Uni in Baden-Wrttemberg oder Bayern suchen, alternativ Mainz oder Berlin.
Bei Interesse einfach an s9taeich@stud.uni-saarland.de mailen!
P.s.: Es gibt im Saarland keine Studiengebhren!

----------


## tanja737

Sorry, ich meine natrlich das Sommersemester 2012!

----------

